# Sweet Deal



## Rocko62580 (Sep 3, 2006)

So I tried the free for 30 days XM plan online. I didn't like the sound quality so I called to cancel. The rep told me that it sounds much better in the car, and said she could send me out a free receiver so I can try it. 

I asked how much the monthly plan would be, and she said $14.99 a month. I told her it is tempting but too much for me right now. She then said she could do 5 months for $20, plus she would send a free car installation kit. 

I agreed. This seems like a pretty good deal, especially since Direct TV isn't playing XM anymore.


----------

